# Time to grow something really  incredible



## NiceBud (Aug 4, 2016)

My favorite of what I have. It grows the way I expect it to. I won't screw up the dry and a short cure this time. Plan on getting rid of low forming fruit as it starts. Here is a link for it............

https://www.leafly.com/indica/*******-incredible
Seed in water today.
Can't wait to get it growing.

The name I'm giving my plant is Ducking Incredible. Do not wish to offend anybody. That name will not be found in any strain search. I'm sorry if I have affended anybody. Not my goal. I'm all peace and love. As you get to know me you will find I'm a very friendly easy to get along with bud. Pun intended. LOL


----------



## SHOT (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice choice i love it, goodluck!


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 4, 2016)

:stoned:


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 5, 2016)

Thank you shot. The taste and smell of this girl is so nice. She doesn't stink up the plave when covered in bud. So no dank. That is something I look for when growing. Dank equals bigger migraines. So it really defeats the purpose of growing medicine.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 5, 2016)

I do want to tell everyone that I edited the title of NiceBud's thread to take out the F word.  As you can see by the Leafly link, that is one of the words that the language filter changes to *******.   Not sure why breeders think they need to name strains with the F word in the title, but it will be edited here--the site's language filter will do it automatically.  If the word has spaces or something like that to get around the language filter, this old lady will be editing it.  Hope you all unstand, but IMO, there is no reason to get trashy mouthed just because breeders think they need to.

NiceBud, I have had some great bud that didn't smell much and vice versa.  You talk about the taste...have you grown this before?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2016)

I think i smoked some f'n incredible once, don't remember so it must have been good.

I agree, the name probably sounded really good that first time they smoked it. HA.  Not such a good idea the morning after?


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes I have grown it before.


I had to take here early because she was so tall. She has a great smell growing. As for the name. I don't know. People aren't always nice. This plant loves to grow if given the room. Indica DOM almost all indica. The first time I had it. I took 5 tokes. I think. Then I woke up 8 hours later. It is killer all around. It is sold as medical because of the high CBD and THC in it. Makes pain melt with one toke. Anybody out there that loves idicas. I highly recommend this one. Mod thanks for the understanding. 

View attachment FUCKINGINCREDIBLE.jpg


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 6, 2016)

Also out there in the bad name category is Alaskan Thunder Flipper

It is bad that they name these great plants so poorly.
For me. Each one is a gift from God.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 7, 2016)

What a great looking plant!  I had someone asking me about a "put you on your butt" strain.  I will mention this @#$%^ Incredible strain.

While I consider them gifts from Mother Nature, cannabis surely is a gift!  And thank YOU for understanding.  Sometimes we get some heat over our "censorship" of threads.


----------



## zem (Aug 8, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Not sure why breeders think they need to name strains with the F word in the title,



It is because they think that it will sell more with it, IMO you are right, it can be counterproductive, to me it would look as if that name could not be given to a breeder's favourite strain, he would be more careful to name that.


----------



## zem (Aug 8, 2016)

That is a really nice bud, NiceBud


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you everybody.

Today I had to loosen the soil up a bit. The tap root wasn't moving like it should. Yes this one will knock you down. After you get tollerance for it. Well its plain bliss. I almost dropped another seed. But I'm going let it try again. 

I can't wait to show you pictures. This little seed needs to start working now. After I harvested that plant. I stopped growing for a while I had so much. Weight I don't know. But it was a lot and lasted a good while till it got white mold. Then it was a gag.

Anybody know anything about White Widow. I looked it up and it said it finished with a skunk smell. I can't find the place I got the seeds from. There gone. I just can't do skunk. Neighbor gags me with skunk. Migraine for sure. I want to grow it if it doesn't smell like skunk. It is crossed with big bud. A plant that well makes big buds. Pictures make it look icey with triches.

Thank you guys and gals.


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 9, 2016)

Gave seed new soil with extra perlite. The seed wasn't penetrating the soil. The tap root doubled in length over night. So its good to go. Watered just enough. Might turn to spray bottle to get just enough water to the seed. I don't know why its fighting the dirt. Same stuff I always have success with. Never had to add extra perlite this way. Just hoping she breaks ground soon. Got to get my baby moving.


----------



## GhostMan (Aug 9, 2016)

Good work Nicebud. That baby looks very nice. White Widow is some very very good bud. The first time I went to Amsterdam this was the first weed I smoked at the 420 cafe. It was so strong, my friend and I, being like a kids in a candy store smoked a joint about 6 inches long. Afterwards he started having some kind of paranoia so bad he thought I was aggrevating these Italians I was talking to. Said to me man what are you doing those guys don't understand a word your saying and they are talking some crazy stuff to you and the one on the end is ready to fight. Honestly, I think that he was so high he thought he was dying, but didn't want to admit it because I would really give him a hard time. After that episode it took us 5 hours to find our hotel. We did mix that joint with some blonde hash, but still the WW is awesome bud. It smells like coffee to me. Www.marijuana-seeds.nl has White Widow Max that is a really good strain of white widow.


----------



## Gooch (Aug 10, 2016)

subbed in cant wait too see it all unfold, what are your specs? medium, lights, nutes, schedules


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

Well...
Just lost the seedling. Put another seed in cup of water. Start all over again. If I can't get this one to take I will think of getting fresh seeds. Did I say I have problems. Well this is just terrible right now. 
Medium soil
lights as many cfls I can put in there
Nutes basic powder that has the usuals in it. Nothing fancy. Once a month in flower Molasses

Schedule 2 months veg. She can handle it and use it. Take a clone 21 days into flower. Read on here about monster cropping. This would be one crazy lady monster cropped.
7 or so days dry. Want almost crispy. Short cure just to make sure I get it good. Don't want to chance mold. Hard buds are ok.


----------



## Gooch (Aug 10, 2016)

if you use kelp it has gibrilic acid, which helps start the process of building life within the seeds soak them in kelp and water then they will germinate are you keeping them on a paper towel in a cool dark place?


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

Gooch said:


> if you use kelp it has gibrilic acid, which helps start the process of building life within the seeds soak them in kelp and water then they will germinate are you keeping them on a paper towel in a cool dark place?



When I start the seed. Its in a warm paper towel. Being kept warm by my coffee maker that stores hot water. That is the way I always got my seeds to pop. I have one in a cup of water in a cool dark place. Then I put it on the wet paper towels. Between 2 plates. So any water that evaperates condences back to water. I check often. Make sure it stays wet. The seed I dropped last night. I hope will break. I have a few others. This is just my go to plant when my pain is really bad. I will probably soaking a kush seed tomorrow. Need something to pop. Or AK-47. Might even try a black dream again. I pruned the last one to much I think. It never flowered. Even though it was screaming I'm a girl all over. Not a hermy. I checked real good. Just haveing troubles right now.


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

I put the Kush seed in. Time is wasting. I can handle to flowering max comfortably. A third would make things really hard. In its own cup of course.


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

GhostMan said:


> Good work Nicebud. That baby looks very nice. White Widow is some very very good bud. The first time I went to Amsterdam this was the first weed I smoked at the 420 cafe. It was so strong, my friend and I, being like a kids in a candy store smoked a joint about 6 inches long. Afterwards he started having some kind of paranoia so bad he thought I was aggrevating these Italians I was talking to. Said to me man what are you doing those guys don't understand a word your saying and they are talking some crazy stuff to you and the one on the end is ready to fight. Honestly, I think that he was so high he thought he was dying, but didn't want to admit it because I would really give him a hard time. After that episode it took us 5 hours to find our hotel. We did mix that joint with some blonde hash, but still the WW is awesome bud. It smells like coffee to me. Www.marijuana-seeds.nl has White Widow Max that is a really good strain of white widow.



Ghostman
When I look up White widow or White widow x Big bud. I have the last one. They mention it is a cross with skunk in it. I want to grow it. I just can't take the smell of skunk. There are other sites I found today that mention nothing about skunk in it. I know as fact. If I saw skunk in the cross I would not have bought it. Just so confusing. I need strong stuff to medicate fast and get on with my day. Skunk would cause more pain. I don't know who to believe. If its all aphgani and others like that. It would be ok. I search out strains that don't stink. I can't handle stink. For the few I grew and had. They had a good smell to them. Not a dank smell. I suppose I could just dry it hard. Do not cure it. To get a good plant harvest. Sparing the skunk. If its even in there.


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

Ok in cups of water I have Ducking incredible, Kush, White Widow x Big Bud. Size of others isn't tall. I'm going to handle 3 at once. If all 3 pop. I need my medicine bad. Going crazy. I won't buy from somebody or even except as a free gift. Not willing to put myself out there like that. Just need to wait and calm down.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2016)

NiceBud said:


> When I start the seed. Its in a warm paper towel. Being kept warm by my coffee maker that stores hot water. That is the way I always got my seeds to pop. I have one in a cup of water in a cool dark place. Then I put it on the wet paper towels. Between 2 plates. So any water that evaperates condences back to water. I check often. Make sure it stays wet. The seed I dropped last night. I hope will break. I have a few others. This is just my go to plant when my pain is really bad. I will probably soaking a kush seed tomorrow. Need something to pop. Or AK-47. Might even try a black dream again. I pruned the last one to much I think. It never flowered. Even though it was screaming I'm a girl all over. Not a hermy. I checked real good. Just haveing troubles right now.



With it being summer, I would not be starting seeds like you are.  Ambient temps should be plenty warm.  Is there a reason that you do not plant directly into soil?  Every time you handle a seed, you risk damaging it and/or passing pathagons to it.  Also, seeds only have so much stored energy and if you let the tap root get too long, it does not have enough energy to pop through the soil.  Fresh seeds do need to be soaked or put into paper towels.

What kind of soil are you using?  The soil you plant new seedlings in should be free of nutrients and have good drainage capabilities.  It rather sounds like the soil may be the problem if the seeds are popping (and you are not letting the tap root get too long or passing pathagons to the embryo).   

Pruning a plant too much will not cause it to not flower.  And if it did not flower, you cannot tell if it is a hermy or not...Is there a reason you worry about hermies, are you using bagseed?

I don't understand this:  "I won't buy from somebody or even accept as a free gift.  Not willing to put myself out there like that."  What does this mean?  Where are you getting your seeds? Not put yourself out there like what?  I'm confused...  

Not to sound harsh, but you need to slow down and calm down.  Don't even think about harvest right now--that is 4 months away.  Slow down and concentrate on getting a seed(s) to successfully germinate.  If these are not fem seeds, you are going to want to plant at least 2-3 times more seeds than you want plants.  Want 2 plants?  Plant 4-6 seeds.  One step at a time--let's see if we can help you get something going so you can have a December harvest and a Merry Christmas.


----------



## GhostMan (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah.. Buying and selling on the black market is dangerous and there are plenty of baddies out there looking to take advantage of someone.


----------



## GhostMan (Aug 10, 2016)

+1 on planting directly in well drained moist not wet soil. Just remember if soil is to wet it can rot or lock the seed inside the hull.


----------



## GhostMan (Aug 10, 2016)

Nicebud, I was looking at the profile of this OG Kush strain and it has sativa in it and gives you a head stone and a body stone and taste like everything else but skunk.
http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/og-kush


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you ghost man. It is just kush. Not OG Kush.

Hemp Goddess
I have always germinated my seeds before planting. The soil is light fluffy pot soil. Only perlite added to it. It holds water well. It breathes well. It is the same stuff I always use. Temperature isn't a problem. The closet will still be 80 in the winter. I keep the house warm for my tropical birds. They get loud and complain in the cold. I have always germinated my seeds. I will put them in soil tomorrow. I had 4 plants hermie on me because of a light leak. I sealed the leak. Still I am checking as they grow for any male trates. All seeds FEM. I got them from The Vault in the UK and Crop king in Canada. Never do regulars. I have never bought or got weed from anybody. So I have never seen bag seeds. Everything I have smoked I have grown. I'm a disabled person. Not strong. I have fear of being a victim of a crime if I seek out someone to score some from. So I won't do that. Put myself out there. My family and this forum know about my grow. Thats the way I like it. I don't want to get caught. I know laws have eased up. Still fines I can't afford. Jail time would kill me. I'm weak and disabled. I am going to slow down. Tomorrow instead of toweling the seeds they will hit dirt. Yes I freaked out on the last one. My pain is pretty bad. Someone in here says CBD helps with pain. I wish it worked for me. I vape CBD from. www.cloud9hemp.com It helps my anxiety some times. Concentrate at 200mg per ML. I also have hemp oil only CBD in it. 500mg per ML. I mix that with the other sometimes. Still just a bit relaxing. The THC is what gets my pain gone. Because the first plant I grew had less than 1 percent CBD in it. Don't remember the name. THC in the 20's. That helped my pain. That was a 50/50. I like the real relaxing stuff. Yet still would be nice to have some that won't slow me down. Right now. I need to get my grow in order. So I can get pain relief before the end of the year. 

Thank you. I'm sorry if I got somebody upset. My pain is driving me up the wall. As my plants grow I get relief from watching them grow. So I need to get some green happening.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 11, 2016)

No one is upset, we are just trying to help you.  

That stuff in the Cloud9 pens is not real CBDs if it is legal in all 50 states.  I said that in my last post, but will repeat it here.  It is some kind of hemp concoction, but certainly not thereputic CBD like I am talking about.  I am not surprised at all that it does nothing for your pain.  So, understand that when I talk about CBDs, it is not something like in the Cloud9 pens.  If you get some good cannabis with a high CBD level, it will help your pain better than THC.  

Also, if watching the plants grow eases your pain, there will be other (non-drug) things that should do the same thing.  What this tells me is that when you have something else to focus on that it helps you not focus on pain so much.  Try and find those things.


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 11, 2016)

Hemp Goddess
Thank you so much. I put the seeds in dirt last night. Sprayed top a little on all 3. Nothing broke ground yet. 

I am surprised that the cloud9 is not real CBD. What ever it is. It relaxes me sometimes. It does raise my tolerence when I also have high CBD cannabis. It makes it so I get zero relaxation from the same high CBD plant I was getting before I used the cloud9 daily. Thinking it will help. I don't vape it with a pen. I am a vaper. I have a nice unit. With the ability to raise the power in it. I usually vape at 60 watts of power. With 4.7 volts behind it. A max amperage of 60 amps. 

I will search high and low for something else to grow. That could be used as my focus shift. Before I started growing. I never put a seed or anything in dirt and get growth life. It brings me closer to God. Making plants happy and grow. I am a man of God. I know we don't talk that here. I'm fine with that. Some are and some aren't the same that way. 

Thank you for helping me. It is very nice to know you.


----------



## Gooch (Aug 11, 2016)

well i personally think the effects have much more to do with what the trichs look like at time of ingestion, I have never ust grown one strain i usually grow 3 or 4 at time, and no matter what the strain is if i pull them with a certain trich development i get the same results, other then flavor, smell etc.. that is all strain specific


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 11, 2016)

So nothing broke ground. I misted the soil and moved them to the bottom area of my closet. I have them surrounded by light. The soil itself holds water nicely. They need to break ground soon.

I never just tossed a seed in dirt before. So I don't have a clue when they will break ground. When paper toweled till a root shows. The seed breaks ground in less than 24 hours. By now I should have the seed on a stalk above the soil. I call it the alien head. Now doing it this way I hope I get it tomorrow. Not trying to rush things. Just it seems doing it this way slows things down.


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 12, 2016)

Ducking incredible I dropped. It went all over. Couldn't find seed.
Special Kush #1 popped. It is laying on its side. Never had then do that. The seed has expanded. It just hasn't cracked open enough to let anything out. Picture a clam on the beach. That is what the seed looks like.
White Widow x Big Bud. The seed is pushing up through the dirt at the normal angle. Both seeds look like they need to be sprayed to soften the shells.

THG or GOOCH. Have you ever had a seed Break ground. Then be laying on the surface. Not open. Its a little depressing sight. Will get picture up later. I haven't seen this in anybodys pictures ever.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 12, 2016)

It takes several days for seeds to sprout in dirt.  This is not going to happen overnight.  And by digging around in the dirt, you certainly could have done some damage.  A huge part of growing is having the patience to let nature take its course and do its thing.


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 12, 2016)

THG
Very true. Patients. I have 2 pictures for everybody. The one that is leaning is Special Kush #1. The football. You'll see it is the WWxBB. 

View attachment 20160812_132356.jpg


View attachment 20160812_132456.jpg


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 12, 2016)

The football was magnified to make it easier to see. I don't have giant seeds. Both are straight with stems and seed ontop. So they are on there way. When I picked up the mess from the ducking incredible. I couldn't find anything that looked like a seed. So she is long gone. For air and ventilation. 2 plants are the most. I'm lucky I did 3 cups. If I didn't I'd be looking at 1 plant. So it all worked out for the best. :clap::watchplant: Now its time to watch life happen. I love the way these plants grow. They are just so pretty. 
Smoke them if you got them. :2940th_rasta:
My order of buds is a few months out.


----------



## Gooch (Aug 13, 2016)

yep i have had the shell hang onto a leaf for a while, it will pop it off as it expands, also if i am not mistaken when you put the seed in it should be about an 3/4 of an inch down maybe and inch?? i am not in soil i am in hydr and when i pop seeds i typically use the paper towel method then put it in rockwool and boom all set, i have been cheating using clones but i think i am going to be doing a serious seed run for winter


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2016)

Gooch, using clones isn't cheating.  I've always thought of it as smart growing.  What can be better than the ability to make a whole new plant off just a cutting?

I usually put my seeds about 1/2" or so down in the rapid rooters, my favorite starting medium.  Seeds started in rapid rooters (or rockwool) can be put into either soil or hydro systems.

Nice, congrats on the babies.


----------



## Gooch (Aug 13, 2016)

THG i know i was being silly, in the world of seed growing its cheating lol


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 13, 2016)

Cloning is getting the most out of 1 seed. When I first started buying seeds. I knew I had to clone. Seeds are not cheap. Thats why I clone. Also have some seeds on hand for when needed. So I had to use my fingers to pop the shell of. Doing good for there size. Watered the dirt. Was drying it out. Wanted to make sure there is water for the roots to find. Got green.


----------



## Gooch (Aug 14, 2016)

very good too hear i love happy endings


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 15, 2016)

Endings? Only the beginning.

So I have two seedlings with green on them. The seed husk on the other one. Not the football. I had to break it off carefully. It was growing up. But not shedding the seed. All is well. Here is a picture of the green. 

View attachment 20160815_190748.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Aug 16, 2016)

every ending leads to a new beginning, end of seed cycle into life cycle, and perfectly at that.


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok. My situation has changed. Now seeing a pain doctor. Am subject to random drug test. They aren't going to treat me with the medicine I want. I am going to get out of pain. I just need to keep THC out of my blood. So I'm not going to stop growing. The plants are ok. Not tall but nice and healthy. I plan now on growing and storing. I will be storing it in an air tight jar. Zero light will get in. 

My question. For long term storage. Cure it? Or dry it completely? Long term could be 6 months or a few years. I plan on growing 2 plants to harvest and then again. Not stopping. What I want is the first jar stored stays as potent as the last jar stored. 

I understand that mass quantities will develope. My grow will be plan B. Or to use when legal. 

Anybody have any ideas? This isn't what I wanted. But I need to see a doctor. Even though the last 2 failed.

Thank you guys.


----------



## zem (Sep 2, 2016)

try fridge storage after cure. I hope that you get well soon


----------



## NiceBud (Mar 7, 2017)

The Kush was the only one that turned out well. The taste is nice and pleasant. Earthy and pine nutty. I love it. It doesn't put me to sleep. I think I let it grow to long. Not as strong as I would of liked. The cure is ok. Not perfect. Last had some about 7 weeks ago. Still keeping well. Taste the same not changed. WW has skunk in it. I was sorry I wasted my money on those seeds. This free Kush made up for it. 

Peace ALL


----------



## Gooch (Mar 8, 2017)

nicebud, did you check the trichomes with a microscope? I bought a 500x usb one for less then 20 bucks, it allows you to see directly down to the head and see what color it is, typically if it is not strong enough that usually mean it was pulled early unless you let it go 15 weeks? like everything it takes time and practice to get things working well.


----------



## NiceBud (Mar 10, 2017)

Gooch

It is packed. I can check them. To the eye it isn't sparkly. At time of harvest it was so sticky I couldn't see much. I was waiting for the top to turn milky. The next day the rest of the plant had the milky ones covered in sticky. It was as if the trichomes exploded. When I saw the lack of sparkle I knew I took it to far. The warning was to watch it closely or it might turn fast on you. To much focus on the top made the rest turn to not much. CBD is still there. Pain a symptoms are gone on one toke. So it does work for what I need. Major creeper. I thought I didn't get anything. Then after a good while. I was laughing. Not sleepy or couch locky. 

Now to get it as medical I can't grow it. Since after I get my green card. It will be smelling nice around mt place. I'm not going to grow any. I am going to grow other herbs that can be smoked. Favorite is wild lettuce. Got a pack of wild lettuce cigs once. It puts the taste of taboco to shame. Also going to get some salvia seeds. Used only in small moderation. Basil and sage and a few others. To provide a different smell. 

Most people may think. Well your house will have the smell anyhow. Why not grow. Main reason. I might get complaints. Smell complaints. If it is just me and my ID card and a medicine bottle full of legal I'm ok. If there is a plant I can loose my card. I can also be charged locally for growing. So some of the other herbs I will be growing will help with pain as well. My legal amount is 2.5 ounces for 14 days. Don't have a clue how big that is. Sounds like enough. I'm looking to live and be active not lock onto the couch. I still have back up of the Kush. Only bring that out as needed to put in med jar. I do wish I pulled the Kush sooner. It is still sticky even now after storage.


----------



## Gooch (Mar 10, 2017)

much smarter to e safe, i did not start growing till it was legal to, with my medical license, now its completely legal in the state, but i still maintain my medical cannabis card


----------

